# Montgomery, AL MHS #2 HW + male b/t



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

This heartstopper was found on running loose on the same street as numbers 3, 4, and 5. I doubt that is a coincidence. #1 looks a lot like him also but she was found on the other side of town. This boy is HW + on the snap test. He is a very nice dog and there is a possibility they will let him go to rescue. They don't like to send any out HW + but I might be able to get him out. This is the one they told me looked most purebred. I think they are all purebred, he just has that classic look and his ears are up. Not sure how someone can "lose" 4 large GSDs and not notice it or care enough to look for them, but their holding time is up so they are available to go to rescue. I think this guy is about 1-2 yrs old.



















Please contact Kristian at (334) 409-0622 if you can help or email [email protected].
I will let Kris know which one is which, I don't have any control numbers on them.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

He is gorgeous!!! Seeing is we can make room for them here.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Thanks Julie. I can help with transport, etc.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Dawn, let me know if you need any transport help as well.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

OK. If I had several acres, lots of money and time, and lots of help, these 5 would go home with me. Nothing wrong with them that love won't fix and some hw treatment. I told them that space is the biggest issue. If i had room i would take that male HWs or not. HWs can be treated, space is hard to create. I want them to understand that just because a dog is shy or has HWs is not a reason to condemn it w/o letting a rescue try to take it.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I totally understand, I'd love to help foster but we just can't handle that right now, but I can offer up my travel services!!


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

We are having trouble finding room for all five of them, does anyone else have room??


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

If you can take any that would help out a lot.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Barb (she normally can meet a transport in the Atlanta Area) will be out of town judging a show, can we get help with transport or a foster until we can get a transport together? We can prob. take two, maybe three.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

I will see what we can do.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

After the holiday I might be able to board a couple at the clinic. If I took all 5 there the doc would have a heart attack. lol I have to work the last weekend in May and the following weekend I'll be in S. alabama for the Bama Jam music festival but I can round up some folks to help transport I'm sure.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Just emailed you, we have placement for all 5.......whew...... that was close.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Wow, you are awesome. I'll call the shelter tomorrow also and let them know. Sure I can't throw a black one in too, you'd never notice her until she showed up and then it would be too late! lol Ok, I tried. Hoping she looks pure to the mods so I can post her, time is up.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

LOL, I can't take her, but have you sent her to Sue D. ? She loves the BGSDs


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Look at that face... It's like she's saying "why wouldn't you come and get me?"


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

We will have him and the others out and safe soon.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

We are having a horrendous time getting transport, if anyone else can get in to get these dogs safely in your rescue, please do so!! We can't get the out, our transport fell thru due to illness.


----------

